# presto pot questions from Frank M.



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

frank from the forum e-mailed me with questions about making the presto pot. I tried to reply but my messages got bounced back, so Frank if you're out there here is the info

Frank, I used a 3/8-18 tapered pipe tap available in many hardware stores. The tap drill size is 37/64' For my pot, I drilled and tapped the hole, then I took a 3/8 nipple, filed the threads down on one side ( I have a small metal lathe but you could do it in a drill press)to fit in a 1/2' sweat-fit valve. Coming out of the valve I used a short lenght of copper pipe and a 45 deg elbow. The first time I made the pipe too short so it had to be right on the edge of the table, so I switched out a longer pc of pipe. You can go with all threaded fittings if you dont have the means to file down the threads. 

A couple of other notes: make it so the valve is a little off the bottom. That way when you get to the end, any small bits of dirt stay in the pot and you can wipe it out clean.

Be careful as your drill breaks through. It will have a tendency to grab going through thin metal.

You can use a little beeswax on the tap. When you get close, keep trying your fitting. Dont tap too deep.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

OK berkshire bee

The only thing I did different was to use a 1/4" pipe tap and used a 1/4" valve, the valve I found at "Home Depot" in the air tool section (not plumbing) and it has male threads on one end and female on the other this lets me screw the valve directly into the Pot keeping the valve closer to the pot and I am able to run a cooler temp (wax dosent harden in the valve) while pouring.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*I had saved this link from earlier discussion*

http://www.candletech.com/general-information/do-it-yourself-wax-melter/


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

odfrank said:


> http://www.candletech.com/general-information/do-it-yourself-wax-melter/


Thats where I got the idea


----------

